
One Plus 3 - ClassyPuff
https://oneplus.net/global/3
======
mroll
It has 6GB of RAM... this has me wondering if I can plug it into a monitor and
treat it as a linux box. Any comments?

~~~
camelNotation
There are ROMs that can do this, but probably none that work on this phone at
this time.

That is where everything is heading, though. Eventually we will all carry a
single phone that fills the bulk of all processing and storage needs we have.
It will mount into tablets, VR headsets, and PCs to create different user
experiences, but the processing and storage will largely remain on the one
device. Personally, I think that is fantastic. Being able to write code or
play games with a mouse and keyboard, create/edit images on a tablet, and
still carry all that data with me everywhere on my phone is fantastic. You'll
never need to carry large devices with you when you go places. Just find a
nearby tablet/PC dock and load your own system right away.

Microsoft's Continuum feature is sort of a first step towards this. Google
adding the Play Store to ChromeOS and multi-window support to Android also
seems like a step in this direction.

------
billpg
There was me expecting a page with "4" on it.

------
ClassyPuff
One Plus 3.... A low price Phone for big specs!!

What do yoy guys think of it ???

Do let me know ???? YOu can also recommend me any other!!!!

